# Anyone Who Is Interested in Seeing Amano Scape a Tank...



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

can catch it live this weekend on UStream.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ada-view

^ copied from plantedtank.net

STARTS NOW! 
(supposedly 11:00pm EST)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Been watching, so far so cool.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Tank's looking nice already! I'm so jealous of the materials he has at his disposal


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

theres already more money in that tank than I've spent on the hobby.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

More money in that tank that i've made in my life. seriously


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i want those dwarf pennywort (did i get the common name right?) omg *.*


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

iBetta said:


> i want those dwarf pennywort (did i get the common name right?) omg *.*


nope! 
Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan"


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

lagging stream video >.<


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> lagging stream video >.<


hehe mine's smooth as can be


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The tank is looking good. Will/would be awesome to see photos/vids in two weeks.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> nope!
> Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan"


ya! what chingster said!  i would love to get some of those *.*. been trying to find but with no success. im sure my incorrect use of its name was a big factor though...LOOOOL!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I was at Cams today and he had a couple bunches of hydrocotyle IIRC.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Will said:


> I was at Cams today and he had a couple bunches of hydrocotyle IIRC.


whaaaaaaaaaattt really?  man, time for a roadtrip one of these days! Thanks for the heads up Will!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

today I bought all this... (not all at Cams, Thanks though! nice to see you again!) except the Rotala on the left, had that already.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

darn it! i guess i missed it


----------

